# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Làm hộ chiếu visa

## quantieuphu

*Làm hộ chiếu nhanh, làm chứng minh thư nhanh*


*Nhận làm hộ chiếu nhanh: 1 ngày, 2 ngày, 3 ngày,4 ngày, 5 ngày, không phải xếp hàng*

*Làm ở : Số 89 Trần Hưng Đạo – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*            Số 02 Phùng Hưng – Hà Đông – Hà Nội*
*Quý khách đến công ty để được hướng dẫn làm thủ tục và nộp hồ sơ trong vòng 10 phút là xong ngay.*
*
0904-386-229(Mr Quyết)**01266-200-333(Ms Tâm)* 

*Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 5 ngày lấy giá 1.200.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 4 ngày lấy giá 1.400.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 3 ngày lấy giá 1.800.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 2 ngày lấy giá 2.100.000 đ**Hộ chiếu lấy nhanh 1 ngày lấy giá 2.600.000 đ**Làm hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh ( giá thoả thuận đối với ngoại tỉnh )
Hộ khẩu Hà Nội (Và Hà Tây cũ): chỉ cần CMTND (còn nguyên vẹn, không ép lụa) và 4 ảnh 4×6 nền trắng + tờ khai.**Giá trên không bao gồm phí nhà nước : 200.000đ/ quyển*
*Làm chứng minh thư nhanh 5 ngày lấy.*Công ty du lịch GREENCANAL TRAVEL chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ visa,làm hộ chiếu nhanh ,đặt phòng khách sạn , du lịch ,du lịch thái lan giá rẻ 
*Thông tin thêm về thời gian, ngày khởi hành.** 
Quý khách liên hệ: 
Ms. My 0917163993-0943523663
**Hoặc* *www.dulichthegioi247.com\
tham khảo :*http://datphongkhachsan247.blogspot.com/

----------


## vntour88

Up..Chúc bác đắt hàng.. :Smile: ...Hộ chiếu ngoại tỉnh làm trong ngày có không bác..

----------

